# Plugins für Magix Music Maker 14



## Ru Hip Hop (4. April 2009)

Hi Leute, hab ne Frage zum Magix Music Maker 14. Der ist ja voll cool aber da sind leider zu wenig Plugins Weis Jemand vielleicht wo man herkriegt. es wird nämlich langweilig immer mit den selben plugins zu arbeiten THX

MfG. Ru Hip Hop


----------



## bokay (4. April 2009)

Sofern dein Host VST fahig ist kann ich nur kvr empfehlen...


----------

